# how to unprotect a .wmv file



## rated_G (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone Pls Help Me How To Unprotect A Protected .wmv File... Thnx


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please read the TSG Rules, we don't help break copy protection at TSG. This post is closed.


----------

